# HDS GEN 2 to Carbon or Live?



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone make the jump to update hardware from a HDS GEN 2 to a carbon or Live? I have an HDS-9 GEN 2 touch and wondering if it’s worth the investment. Did you notice a significant difference? I read that the HDS carbon and Live 9 inch are the same. But the HDS 12 Live has better processor and capabilities. Since I’m getting alarms on my unit - I’m starting to look into options in case I need to replace. There are Some good deals on the live units now but still a big chunk of money! Especially for the bigger screens!


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

Carbon’s will run anything that Lowrance currently has on the market……the Lives may have a slightly faster processor…..but the screens are the same.

You can get Carbon’s from Russel Marine Products for $999 with a 3 in 1 transducer or $899 without…..

How much do you want to spend?

You can still almost buy 2 Carbon graphs for the price of 1 Live…….


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I’ve been happy with the HDS -9 screen size. I started getting alarms and waiting to confirm what’s causing them with Lowrance. If it’s the HDS then it’s time to replace it. So starting some research to get a head start. HDS-9 Carbons and live have the same processor with the only difference being the screen design (carbon sunken in like gen3 and gen2) live is flush surface. HDS Live 12 and 16 have a quad core processor and of course the larger screens and a few other features. I’m trying to find out if there’s any significant difference in their performance vs the HDS-9. Haven’t felt the need for two screens and almost hate to ask about the benefits of having 2…but I think I just did! 🤔


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I’m considering the same, my HDS has been acting squirrely for a year. With the wind predicted maybe a few more will have time to add comments.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm running 2 - 12" Carbons on my boat with 3D and absolutely love the units. I really can't find any reason for "Live" yet, but if I did the Carbons would run it. An advantage to 3-D is the side scan is off the chart with detail, and I can scan out to 200 ft in shallow water if needed. My Carbons are fast, so I probably wouldn't notice the difference in processors. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## fishhogguideservice (5 mo ago)

The 12 & 16 live units have the quad core processors, which makes them much faster, and personally think they have have a better screen image. The 7 & 9 live units are really a different unit. They do not have quad processors, and while good, they do not have have the same screen image. Spend the extra money on a 12 or 16 live, make sure you set it up correctly. Also make sure you have all the software updates. You will not be disappointed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Lowrance just announced a new system to be released Dec 1,2022. Teaser video available!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I see Cabelas having Black Friday sales with the Lowrance live 12" with active imaging..


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Dovans! I jumped on the HDS -12 LIVE! I had ordered the carbon -9 and they were out of stock, so they gave me a 10% discount code on my next order. I was able to stack it on the club deal which made it all the better! Looking forward to next season!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I went with the Garmin 12". 10" for front.. Boat Things for installation. (They were not busy yet, got it done in a day, they also took my two Lowrance for installation costs..)


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The new Live coming out is supposed to be the best imaging in the industry. I might just start thinking about a new 12" bow unit for this spring.


----------

